# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Problme de son (+ log Everest)

## Patmos

Bonjour,

J'utilise Wmp, et j'ai depuis peu, un problme ou plusieurs conjugus.

J'ai connus des problmes de son, du a un antirootkit qui m'a supprim le fichier "rtvak.sys", car il tait introuvable quand j'ai souhait installer un pilote audio. Depuis j'ai rinstall le pilote audio de Packard bell (origine).

D'une part les couteurs et autres baffles ne sont pas dtects par l'ordinateur, et quand je branche un lecteur mp3, il est dtect par le PC, mais pas par wmp pour synchroniser.

Appareils mobile est vide.

Et, d'autre part, le son n'est pas optimal et grsille.

Voici un log d'Everest.



```

```

En vous remerciant par avance.

----------

